# Wisdom Teeth Out



## TubaBean

I am a tuba player and I am gonna have to get my wisdom teeth pulled pretty soon. Anyone know how long I will be out of commission?


----------



## Ukko

Unless you perform the proper ritual, you won't remember how to play the tuba. How quick a learner are you?


----------



## Meaghan

Most of the wind players I've known who have gotten their wisdom teeth out have been able to play again anywhere from a week to a month afterwards, and it seems to vary more by person than by instrument. I play clarinet, and when I got mine out, it was about two weeks before I could play again. Talk to your oral surgeon about it, but it is probably a bad idea to play sooner than a week afterwards, and if playing makes your gums hurt, you should stop right away because you could tear your stitches.


----------

